# Transition for school age kids



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi I have posted prior that I am considering moving to Italy to live with my boyfriend. I would like to know if any one out there has young children, what can I do to ease a transiton from New York city to a small town in Italy. 

It would not be the first time we live in outside the US. I would just like to hear from anyone who has already mde the transition with school age kids. 

Grazie!


----------



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi just wondering do you eventually make the move and how are did the kids settle


----------

